# Midas Blenny has white spot on fin- NOT ICH



## rileymustang (Jan 13, 2014)

On Saturday morning I went up to my local fish store. It's a reputable place with quality fish. My brand new 90 gallon saltwater tank had finished cycling so I went to get a cleaning crew and maybe some clowns.

I came home with a cleaning crew (hermits, snails), 2 cleaner shrimp, 1 chocolate chip sea star, 3 Darwin Clowns and a Midas Blenny, all recommended by the owner.

On Sunday morning, once everything was in the tank, things were going perfectly and the tank looks great! But I noticed a spot on the Blenny's right fin, on the inside near the bottom. It _was not there when I bought him._ My first instinct was Ich, but there was no other spotting at all on him or any of the other fish. I called the fish store and they told me it was cotton-something (I don't remember, sorry!) and it could easily be treated by dunking him in fresh water for 3-4 minutes. If it didn't fall off, all I had to do was rub it off with my finger. Also, it was not contagious, and so far that proves to be true.

But there were a couple problems with those instructions. First of all, my Blenny is _extremely_ smart and wouldn't let me catch it all day yesterday. The second I took the net out, though, he would come out of his hiding place in the rock and start swimming around with the Clowns! I tried luring him out with food for probably an hour and a half on multiple occasions. Also- he is acting perfectly normal and happy, he's eating and not acting odd at all. SO today, about an hour ago, I tried to catch him again and finally did. I put him in the fresh water, and after a minute or so it wasn't falling off so I tried to rub it off. He was quite cooperative, and I tried many times to get it off but it would not budge.

Any advice for me? Besides the fact that he's a $40 fish I purchased two days ago, I am already in love with his chubby little face and beautiful fins. So I need to get the 'spot' off of him, as soon as possible.

Thank you!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you did a freshwater dip for 5 minutes in a proper PH similar to the one in your tank then any external protozoan\parasite would have come off. Do you have a picture of the spot?Could you see what your seller referred to the ailment as?The only cotton I can think of is a fungus.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

sounds like that stupid fungus that occur on angels and butterflys caused by stress from shipping .its nothing i just leave them alone and keep water clean it will drop off in time.


----------

